# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  @@شخصية من المنتدي @@

## حسكو

*شخصية من المنتدي 

هو أحد الشخصيات التي تألقت في سماء المريخ دون أن يحس بها أحد فهو علامة من علامات حب المريخ السرمدي وعاشق ولهان فى دنيا المريخ ....لقد ظل يشجع المريخ من كل مكان ....الاستاد....الشارع......مكتب الشغل ......عند السفر.......عند المساء وصباحات العصافير ....لقد حكم عليه الكثيرون بأنه مجنون ودرويش وأعترف بذلك للجميع ولكنه قال أنه (جن) المريخ .......شخصيتنا اليوم هو المرهف الاحساس والشاعر والمشجع البسيط (عبد العظيم حاج عمر) لم يكن نضال عبد العظيم تشجيعا فى المريخ وليد اليوم ولكنه نضال موروث فكيف لا وخاله الاول د \ الهادي أحمد الشيخ ....بروفسيور طب العيون والذى أهتم بالانسانية فى حياته أكثر من الاهتمام بجمع المال والكسب كما يحدث فى حياتنا اليوم ....ظل البروفسور الراحل الهادي أحمد الشيخ يقدم خدمات مجانية لكل المرضى الذين يزورونه ويرعاهم ويتابعهم الى أن يكتب الله لهم الشفاء ....لم يكتف البروفسور الهادى أحمد الشيخ بخدمة المرضى فقط ولكنه أسس الجمعية السودانية لرعاية المسنين لتقديم خدمات أجتماعية ونفسية لهذا القطاع الكبير الذى يجد كثير من الاهمال فكانت الجمعية تهتم برعاية المسنين والدفاع عن حقوقهم وابتكار بعض اللاليات والتخطيط من أجل جعل المسن أنسان فاعل له واجبات أن أستطاع وله حقوق أن لم يستطع ذلك .....كان البرووفسير الهادى انسانا وطنيا خالصا ....................................


كيف لايكون عبد العظيم وارثا للنضال وخاله منصور أحمد الشيخ الذى أسس بنك الادخار وكان أول مدير له وقصد من ذلك دعم البسطاء من أبناء بلادي وأختيرت مدينة واد مدنى {عاصمة مديرية الجزيرة} مقرا لرئاسة البنك ، وذلك لأن {منطقة الجزيرة} تعتبر منطقة وسطية لكل السودان وتذخر بكثافة سكانية مقدرة ونشاط إقتصادى واسع ، كما أنها تضم عددا كبيرا من المؤسسات الإقتصادية والمشروعات الكبيرة بجانب وجود أعداد كبيرة من العمال وصغار المزارعين والمنتجين والحرفيين وغيرهم من ذوى الدخول المتوسطة والمحدودة الذين يحتاجون لخدمات بنوك الإدخار فكان نضال منصور أحمد الشيخ من أجل البسطاء

كان خال عبد العظيم الاخر مختار احمد الشيخ اول طالب سودانى فى كمبونى واول بلاك مان يلتحق بالخطوط البريطانية وفتح اول مكتب للخطوط البريطانية بالسودان ......
أكتسب عبد العظيم روح النضال والتشجيع من خاله الشفيع أحمد الشيخ صاحب السيرة المعروفة والتى تقول سيرته 
الشفيع أحمد الشيخ ولد عام 1924 في شندي شمال الخرطوم، وهو ابن قبيلة الجعليين وهي (من أشهر القبائل العربية في السودان). ثم تخرج من مدرسة الصناعات في مدينة عطبرة، وكان عمره حين تخرجه ثمانية عشر عاماً، والتحق من فوره بالعمل في السكك الحديدية في السودان، شارك في تأسيس هيئة شؤون عمال السكك الحديدية التي تحولت عام 1948 إلى نقابة عمال السكك الحديدية، واختير في العام نفسه سكرتيراً عاماً مساعداً لنقابات العمال في السودان، ولم يكن عمره يتجاوز الرابعة والعشرين عاماً.
وعمل على عقد صلات بين الحركة العمالية السودانية والحركتين العماليتين العربية والعالمية. وما لبث أن انتخب نائباً لرئيس الاتحاد العالمي لنقابات العمال (عام 1957)، وربما كان حينئذ أصغر قائد نقابي يتولى هذه المسؤولية العالمية.
شارك الشفيع في مقاومة نظام إبراهيم عبود العسكري، وحكم عليه عام 1959 بالسجن خمس سنوات، ومنح وهو في السجن وسام السلام العالمي الذي تسلمه فيما بعد عام 1964. وفي هذا العام انتخب مجدداً سكرتيراً عاماً مساعداً لرئيس اتحاد عمال السودان من قبل 55 نقابة عقدت مؤتمرها متجاهلة معارضة حكومة عبود، التي حاولت أن تحول دون انعقاد المؤتمر. وتصاعد نضال الحركة الوطنية بعدها وشارك فيه معظم فئات المجتمع ليتحول إلى انتفاضة أسقطت النظام العسكري في نهاية المطاف. ثم شكل سر الختم الخليفة وزارة ائتلافية سمي الشفيع فيها وزيراً ممثلاً اتحاد العمال، وسميت السيدة فاطمة احمد إبراهيم (زوجته لاحقاً) وزيرة ممثلة لاتحاد المرأة.
كان الشفيع أحمد الشيخ 
رئيساً لاتحاد عمال السودان. 
• نائباً لرئيس الاتحاد العالمي لنقابات العمال. 
• عضواً في المكتب السياسي للحزب الشيوعي السوداني. 
• وزيرا ممثلا للعمال في حكومة سر الختم الخليفة. 
• حائزا على وسام السلام العالمى من فرنسا عام 1964 م. 
• حائزا على وسام لينين من موسكو عام 1968 م. 
ووصف في هذه المنظمات جميعها بالحكيم. ولكن لم يشفع له هذا كله لدى جعفر نميري رئيس البلاد في ذلك الوقت، الذي استغل فشل حركة الرائد هاشم العطا العسكرية قي يوليو (1971م) فأمر باعتقاله وحكم عليه بالإعدام ونفذ الحكم فوراً في 28 يوليو 1971م، وذلك كله خلال ستين ساعة،أخذ عبد العظيم حاج عمر من خاله الشفيع النضال وأصبح مناضلا فى حب المريخ وأخذ من خاله د| الهادي أحمد الشيخ حب مساعدة المحتاجين والطالبين ليد العون فكان خير معاونا وهو يعمل بمكتبه بالعمارات خادما المشاريع الصغيرة لكل الطلاب فقد ظل عبد العظيم عونا لكل طلاب الولاية الخرجين والباحثين عن مصادر رزق بسيطة تعينهم فعبد العظيم هو المسؤل من صندوق اعانة الخريج فلم يمكث عبد العظيم فى مكتبه فقط ولكنه ظل فى حالة متابعة لكل أمور الخرجين مسهلا لهم أى عقبات تواجههم .......
الوجه الخفى من عبد العظيم هو أجادته للشعر وهو مرهف جدا فى كلماته كيف لا وأخ زوجة خاله صلاح أحمد أبراهيم أحد أفضل من كتب الكلمة فكيف لايكون عبد العظيم مرهف وصلاح أحمد أبراهيم كتب أحدي عبقريات هذا القرن ( يا مرية ) يامريه : 
ليت لي أزميل " فدياس " وروحا عبقرية 
وأمامي تل مرمر , 
لنحت الفتنة الهوجاء في نفس مقاييسك
تمثالا مكبر , 
وجعلت الشعر كالشلال : بعض يلزم الكتف وبعض يتبعثر 
وعلى الأهداب ليلا يتعثر 
وعلى الأجفان لغزا لايفسر 
وعلى الخدين نورا يتكسر 
وعلى الأسنان سكر 
وفما ـ كالأسد الجوعان ـ زمجر 
يرسل الهمس به لحنا معطر 
وينادي شفة عطشى وأخرى تتحسر 
وعلى الصدر نوافير جحيم تتفجر 
وحزاما في مضيق , كلما قلت....... قصير هو...
كان الخصر أصغر 
يامريه : 
ليت لي أزميل " فيدياس " وروحا عبقرية 
كنت أبدعتك ياربة حسني بيدي 
يامريه : 
ليتني في قمة " الأولمب " جالس 
وحوالي العرائس 
وأنا في ذروة الإلهام بين الملهمات 
أحتسي خمرة " باخوس " النقيه 
فإذا ماسرت النشوة في 
أتداعى , وأنادي : يابنات 
نقروا القيثار في رفق وهاتوا الأغنيات .. لمريه 
يامريه : 
مالعشرينين باتت في سعير تتقلب 
ترتدي ثوب عزوف وهي في الخفية ترغب 
وبصدرينا " بروميثيوس " في الصخرة مشدودا يعذب 
فبجسم ألف نار وبجسم ألف عقرب 
أنت ياهيلين , 
يامن عبرت تلقاءها بحر عروقي ألف مركب 
ياعيونا كالينابيع صفاء .... ونداوة 
وشفاها كالعناقيد امتلاء .... وحلاوة 
وخدودا مثل أحلامي ضياء .... وجمالا 
وقواما يتثنى كبرياء .... واختيالا 
ودما ضجت به كل الشرايين اشتهاء .... ياصبية 
تصطلي منه صباحا ومساء .... غجرية 
يامريه : 
أنا من إفريقيا : صحرائها الكبرى وخط الاستواء 
شحنتني بالحرارات الشموس 
وشوتني كالقرابين على نار المجوس 
لفحتني فأنا منها كعود الآبنوس 
وأنا منجم كبريت سريع الاشتعال 
يتلظى كلما اشتم على بعد تعال 
يامريه : 
أنا من إفريقيا جوعان كالطفل الصغير 
وأنا أهفو إلى تفاحة حمراء من يقربها يصبح مذنب 
فهلمي ودعي " ....... “الحمقاء تغضب 
وأنبئيها أنها لم تحترم رغبة نفس بشرية 
أي فردوس بغير الحب كالصحراء مجدب 
يامريه: 
وغدا تنفخ في أشرعتي أنفاس فرقه 
وأنا أزداد نأيا مثل " يوليس " وفي الأعماق حرقة 
ربما لانلتقي ثانية, 
يا ..... مريه . 
فتعالي....... وقعي اسمك بالنار..... هنا .....
في شفتي 
وداعا . يامريه .
لقد ظل عبد العظيم بعد كل مبارة يكسبها أويخسرها المريخ يحمل بعربة الاسعاف .......لقد كنت أركب مع عبد العظيم وهو متوشحا جلبابة حمراء ويقول شعرا 
المريخ روعة استاد 
المريخ ميراث اجداد 
ويلا نأمنوا للاحفاد 
ويلا ياصفوة 
انت وصاحبك للاستاد 
نكون القدوة لكل افريقيا 
ونحن السادة ونحن اسياد 
مين يتجرأ ويرفع صوتو 
والتاريخ بكل فصولو بقول الصفوة 
وكيف ياصفوة تكون فراجة 
انت وصاحبك وكلنا نحضر 
عشان مريخنا يكون فى القمة 
والحساد تقعد تتلمة 
يلا ياصفوة لازم تطلع 
وشيل لكلاشك 
علمك نوبتك 
وحتى قميصك يكون بالاحمر 
وجوه فى قلبك صورة ايداهو 
القدم روحو عشانك انت 
عشان اولادنا تكون الصفوة 
عشان النجمة تزيد فى العالى 
ارفع حيلك 
انت وصاحبك لازم تهدر تخلص تصرخ 
ياايداهو لن نستسلم 
لن نتراجع 
يلا ياصفوة 
انت وصاحبك للاستاد 
نقاتل نهدر ومانستسلم 
لاننا صفوة 
ودايما قدوه
نصيحتى أن تتبنى الاولتراس أو رابطة المريخ المركزية المشجع الكبير عبد العظيم فأنه بركان مشتعل فى حب المريخ . 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*ياسلام عليك يا حسكو
شكراً ليك و للرائع عبد العظيم
وربنا يحفظ هذا الكيان
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*تشكر   أوهاج   ولك  التحية  والتقدير  
*

----------


## Zool

*عبد العظيم حاج عمر اسم لامع في سماء المريخ.. انسان مشبع بحب الأحمر.. فله منا أسمي آيات الشكر والعرفان
*

----------


## بحاري

*سلمت يداك حسكو وانت تفتح نوافذحوت بداخلها المريخ والحب والابداع   .. 
سلمت يداك وانت تفتح تلك النوافذ ليخرج ضوءها الى الجميع .. 
علما وحبا ومعرفة  وقبل هذا وذاك حبا للمريخ
 يتدفق فى شرايين كل مريخابى غيور  .. 
يكفى ان عبدالعظيم يعيش ببيت احمر صافى ونقى نقاء قلبه وحبه للمريخ ..
 لا يعرف اللون الاصفر ابدا ! 
كل همه المريخ ولا شئ سوى المريخ .. !!
عبدالعظيم حاج عمر شخصية مريخية " اتوماتيكية" فى حب المريخ !
يفرح لكل ما يسعد المريخاب ! 
ويحزن ... ولكن بادب مريخي لم اراه فى احد غيره ..
شاهدته يشجع .. شاهدته يحزن !
ولكننى لم اشاهده ساخطا على المريخ ابدا !
المريخ عنده ليس مجرد فريق يفوز وينتصر 
المريخ عنده كوكب يعيش فيه واسرته ! 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الوفاء لأهل العطاء ..
التحية لك يا حسكو على هذه البانوراما السريعة عن الاخ عبد العظيم المعطون بحب الزعيم .. وسليل أسرة النضال والكفاح ..

*

----------


## ezoo2t

*حبيبنا حسكو . . كل ماتقول مافي زول بنافسني في حب المريخ . . تلقي روحك يا دووووب رياض أطفال حب مريخ . . ويادوووووب ماشي تاتي تاتي تاتي . . عشان كده حب المريخ كل يوم بكبر جوانا وبتزيد مساحاتو وبتصغر مساحات باقي الاشياء من غيرو . . وده طعم حب المريخ البنرضع فيهو من ثديه يوماتي 
التحيه ليك والتحيه للصفوي الاحمر عبدالعظيم حاج عمر ونتمني أن تسعدنا الايام بلقيته والتعرف عليه حتي ننهل منو الما شلناهو من غيرو في حب المريخ
*

----------


## مرهف

*عبدالعظيم حاج عمر أصدق الناس ان قال
ونحمد الله ان اصبح عبدالعظيم نبض المنبر وكل المنابر
..
هو سودان المريخ الذي يمشي بيننا 
نهتدي باثره لنتعلم كيف يكون الحب لسودان المريخ
وكيف يكون العشق والوله
..
لا يعرف الخسة ولا النفاق ولا الرياء
هو مدرسة لكل الاجيال بل هو تاريخ يستحق تدريسه
لاطفالنا 
..
حفظك الله عبدالعظيم وبارك لك في اهلك واولادك ومالك
وحفظك دخراً لسودان المريخ والمنبر
...

*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*لا أدري ماذا اقول ... حب المريخ وكفي .. لله درك يا حسكو وانت تبدع لنا في وصف عاشق ولهان مكتوي بحب الزعيم .. عبدالعظيم حاج عمر .. كل مريخي يظن بل يجزم بأنه العاشق الأكبر للمحبوب الحبيب الكوكب المارد مريخنا العظيم .. انتابني الغيظ والحسد والغيرة الشديده وانا اري من يحب الزعيم اكثر مني .. وصف لي جنون عشق المريخ بأن مريخي صعب هو صاحب العشق الأكبر .. واجزم مرة اخري بأن هذا هو شعور كل مريخي .. ولكن استوقفتني جزئية هامة من حديثك عن الحبيب الصفوة عبدالعظيم .. { ينقل بسيارة الاسعاف بعد كل مباراة للمريخ منتصر أو مهزوم ...} ... وعبارة .. { لا يسخط علي المريخ او لاعبيه في كل الاحوال } ... العبارة الثانية جعلتني اعرف أن هناك من يعشق الزعيم بلا حدوووود ... فوالله والله شخصي في لحظة الهزيمه يسب جام غضبه علي اللاعبين والمدرب { من الحب ما قتل } .. .............................. بلا حدوووود بكل الود والتقدير .. بصفة الانتماء للكيان العظيم .. المريخ عقيدة وكيان .. بكل هذه المعطيات .. نرفع القبعة تقديراً واحتراماً للشاعر / عبد العظيم حاج عمر .. ونقول .. حفظه الله ورعاه من كل سوء .. واسأل الله العظيم له التوفيق والسداد دوماً وابداً ..................
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اخى حسكو 
احبتى جميعا ....
ماذا اقول .. وكيف اكتب وقد ترقرقت عيناى بالدموع وانا ارى احرف من نور وانامل من ذهب تكتب عنى...
 من اكون احبتى غير شخص يتمنى ان تكونوا انتم اخوته حتى يلقى الله ...
احبكم والذى انزل الكتاب على محمد احبكم حد الحب
 واعاهدكم امام الله ان احافظ عليكم ذادا للحياة ووقودا يحركنى كلما ابطأت فى حب الزعيم.. انتم سر تألق كل مايدور فى فلك المريخ ... فمنكم تستمد حتى نجوم السماء بريقها احبكم الله فجعلكم مريخاب... .......
 لا استطيع ان اواصل فقد حال بينى وبين الكيبورت انهارا من الدموع ......
     وخاسر من لم تكونوا اخوته
            ولى عوده 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عبد العظيم حاج عمر ايه العظمه دى كلها....
والله تستاهل اكتر من كده.. والله من يوم لميت الناس وحمستهم فى كورة 10 يونيو انا حسيت انك اكتر مريخى متحمس للمريخ
تخريمه
دة ما كان ابو ماسورة ده
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*الشكر  لكل   من  عقب   والتحية   والتقدير  لكم   .....أنه   المريخ  وكفي 
*

----------


## حسكو

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*شكرآ حسكو، فقد أحسستنا بالفخر وانت تصف أخانا الذى لم نراه ونتمنى من الله ان يحفظكم من اجل المريخ
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*كلام جميل بقامة الاستاذ عبدالعظيم وقامتك ياحسكو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكوووور يا حسكو
انه عظمة وكفى
مهما كتبنا عنه فلن نوفيه حقه
حتى لو جئنا بالبحر مدادا وعدد نجوم السماء كلمات
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عبد العظيم حاج عمر ايه العظمه دى كلها....
والله تستاهل اكتر من كده.. والله من يوم لميت الناس وحمستهم فى كورة 10 يونيو انا حسيت انك اكتر مريخى متحمس للمريخ
تخريمه
دة ما كان ابو ماسورة ده



تسلمى برنسيسة وشايف ابوماسورة خاف من الضرب البسوى فيهو ناس افريكانو ده
 تسلم اياديهم
وتسلمى 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

مشكوووور يا حسكو
انه عظمة وكفى
مهما كتبنا عنه فلن نوفيه حقه
حتى لو جئنا بالبحر مدادا وعدد نجوم السماء كلمات



الشكر ليك انت ياراقى على كلماتك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*سلمت يداك حسكو والتحية الي عبدالعظيم حاج عمر
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*أن  يكون  كاتب  الموضوع  هو  حسكو  إبن نورى  الجميله

فلابد أن  تنساب كلماته  جمالاً  وألقاً  ونهراً  من  الروعة و

الإبداع 0

محاضره  قيمه  ومدرسةً  قائمه بذاتها ما خطته  يداك فسلمت

تلك  الأيادى  يا حسكو 0

جلست  تلميذاً مؤدباً أطالع  ما  كتبت  فنلت أروع الشهادات  فى

شرف  معرفة قامه  مريخيه  ما كنّا  نعرف  عنها  الكثير  رغم

وجودها  بيننا  هنّا  فى المنبر  وياله  من شرفٍ  منتحته لنا  حسكو 0

المبدع  الجميل  وعاشق  المريخ  المتبتل عبد  العظيم  يدى تمتد رغم

البعد  إليكم صافحةً  وقلبى  يهفو  ويرنو إلى عناقك  وبإذن  الله  سيظل

حلم  اللقاء  حياً إن كان فى العمر بقيه  ولحينها إحتفظ بالموده 0

حسكو ياسليل  الفراديس  إعجابى بك يزداد 0

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

* 
عظمة يا المريخ

مريخ ياعظمة

وكفي
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*التحية لك اخى حسكو والتحية موصولة للمريخى الاصيل عبدالعظيم ودائما ما اردد الحمدلله الذى هبا المريخ  بحسكو والقطانى وعبدالعظيم والقنبلة افريكانو وبقية العقد الفريد عشتم ودمتم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الرائع حسكو ....مشتاقين
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

أن  يكون  كاتب  الموضوع  هو  حسكو  إبن نورى  الجميله

فلابد أن  تنساب كلماته  جمالاً  وألقاً  ونهراً  من  الروعة و

الإبداع 0

محاضره  قيمه  ومدرسةً  قائمه بذاتها ما خطته  يداك فسلمت

تلك  الأيادى  يا حسكو 0

جلست  تلميذاً مؤدباً أطالع  ما  كتبت  فنلت أروع الشهادات  فى

شرف  معرفة قامه  مريخيه  ما كنّا  نعرف  عنها  الكثير  رغم

وجودها  بيننا  هنّا  فى المنبر  وياله  من شرفٍ  منتحته لنا  حسكو 0

المبدع  الجميل  وعاشق  المريخ  المتبتل عبد  العظيم  يدى تمتد رغم

البعد  إليكم صافحةً  وقلبى  يهفو  ويرنو إلى عناقك  وبإذن  الله  سيظل

حلم  اللقاء  حياً إن كان فى العمر بقيه  ولحينها إحتفظ بالموده 0

حسكو ياسليل  الفراديس  إعجابى بك يزداد 0





مشكور يامن ظللت لنا اخا وسندا 
وحسكو ده هبة شمالنا الحبيب لصفوة الارض
*

----------


## samawal

*اللهم أعز الزعيم بصفوته الكرام 
*

----------


## حسكو

*الف   مبرووك  يا عظمة المولود  ويتربى فى عزكم
                        	*

----------

